# Pinarello 'Stelvio' Geometry



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi. 

I've an opportunity to buy a mid 90's Stelvio (in excellent condition I should add) to replace a Merckx Corsa SL. I can't seem to find any info regarding geometry of these old Pina steel F&F's. 

The seller has given dimensions of "_Top tube 56cm c-c. seat tube 57cm c-c. head tube 16cm max."_.

Current set up on my merckx frames is ST 57cm c-c, TT 56.6cm c-c (seat tube angle is just under 73º) head tube height 15cm and a stem length of 9.5cm, bar reach of 9.5cm. 

I am worried the seller has got the measurements wrong (in particular that top tube measurement). 16cm head tube sounded quite tall for what I've assumed is a 57cm frame.

Input would be appreciated.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

I own 2 56cm Stevios -
Dimensions:
tt 56cm c-c
st 56cm c-c
st 58cm c-t
ht 15cm

fantastic frame by the way. Arguably, the best steel frame they ever produced.
hth


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

If the 56cm you have has a 15cm head tube perhaps the measurements the seller has given are correct then ?

Am I correct steel Pinarello frames, like Merckx, are measured seat tube to BB (centre to centr)e ?

I realise that ST and HT angles also come into play here but I'm hoping the 56cm c-c top tube measurement he's given is correct. Does anyone happen to know standard off the peg frame dimensions for a 57cm frame


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

bolo yeung said:


> If the 56cm you have has a 15cm head tube perhaps the measurements the seller has given are correct then ?
> 
> Am I correct steel Pinarello frames, like Merckx, are measured seat tube to BB (centre to centr)e ?
> 
> I realise that ST and HT angles also come into play here but I'm hoping the 56cm c-c top tube measurement he's given is correct. Does anyone happen to know standard off the peg frame dimensions for a 57cm frame


Back in the 80's & 90's, Pinarello measured their frames center to top, which would mean my 56cm is actually a "58". As a rule, add 2cm to the c-c measurement. 
Sorry, I can't help you on the exact dimensions of a 57cm. If the tt is really 56cm, I would question his other measurements.


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

I picked up the Stelvio this past weekend. The seller did give the correct measurements _Top tube 56cm c-c. seat tube 57cm c-c. head tube 16cm max[/} (in actual fact the HT is 164mm tall.) Very pleased and will post some pics once built._


----------

